# Frog/Novo 1/72 Fariey Barracuda and deHavilland Sea Venom instructions need.



## plastic_monkey (Jan 31, 2006)

I bought these as bagged kits without instructions nor boxes. If anyone has them or can scan them, I'd appreciate it.


----------

